# Puppy and Kids?



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Our Puppy is 10 weeks and we adore him, but as a stay at home mom it's been a little rough with 2 under 2 and a Vizsla lol. I just have a few questions:
1) We are crate training. How do I know if I am utilizing the crate too little or too much? During the day is it bad to have him the crate every few hours so I can do things with the kids? 
2) Should I have him on a leash at all times in the yard or house? He has alot of freedom, but I was reading something on a puppy training site about having your puppy on a lead at all times?
3) Should I go with a private dog trainer or use a Petsmart/Petco one?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5022.0.html

Welcome and you have more courage than me.

Take a look at this thread as a beginning point. Also on the seach tab to the right type in kids. Lots of great information.

Good luck.
RBD


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

If you see the crate as a tool, it will make it easier to figure out when you're using it properly. So, if you cannot supervise your V or surely if you need to go out, then the crate is a safer place. Young 'uns need to go out a couple times an hour (sometimes it feels like a couple times a minute!), so the amount of time should also be determined by his need to relieve himself. More crate time for less amounts is better than less time but for longer amounts. If you keep the crate in public space so he feels a part of the pack, that would be better, and if he howls, ignore it unless he's been in it for a while and needs to potty.

I would go with a trainer that comes with some recommendation, ask your vet. Also, interview them and find out their method. V's are highly intelligent and very sensitive, so they require an approach that emphasizes the positive, rather than a heavy hand (Note: I have found many trainers to be control freaks and you want to stay away from them!).

He can be off lead outside as long as you can supervise him and keep him safe. Inside, you might utilize gates to keep him (and yourselves) in a contained room so he has some freedom, but not run of the house.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I have 5 kids... started getting dogs when my youngest was 1 then the rest are 20 month 20 months 22 months and 7 years apart. My youngest is now 4 and we now have 5 dogs but we started with beagles. I use the crate for the pups because sometimes I needed to get stuff done (and safety for the pup is important if I will be busy) and sometimes I felt they needed some peace to be able to nap or just learn alone time. First thing in the morning is a big time both my Vs needed time to get energy out... after worn out they willingly took a nap for an hour or two then after wake right out to potty and play with the family. Also before bed is always a time they needed to get energy out so after pooping them out and potty they went to bed. I used the pups sleep schedule to do things with the kids with out the dogs in the way. I really don't use a leash so I won't be much help their. Hope you enjoy your new adventure


----------

